# SLIPPERY when wet! Ceramic tile on porch.



## Teres (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello- We just purchased a home with ceramic tile on the front porch... something I dont think Id ever put on a porch! It is SO SLIPPERY when wet. Im sure eventually we'll tear it out, but for the next year or so Id like a "quick fix" to avoid accidents. (This tile looks just like basic Home Depot floor tiles. Not super shiny, just that regular old 89 cent for 12X12 stuff.)

Question: Would Behr Concrete Cleaner and Etcher do anything? I bought a gallon for my driveway but decided against that project. :whistling2:

Also thought about about Rustoleum's deck and concrete restore.... but since its ceramic Im not sure it would work.

Help or advice appreciated!
Thank you.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

Teres said:


> Hello- We just purchased a home with ceramic tile on the front porch... something I dont think Id ever put on a porch! It is SO SLIPPERY when wet. Im sure eventually we'll tear it out, but for the next year or so Id like a "quick fix" to avoid accidents. (This tile looks just like basic Home Depot floor tiles. Not super shiny, just that regular old 89 cent for 12X12 stuff.)
> 
> Question: Would Behr Concrete Cleaner and Etcher do anything? I bought a gallon for my driveway but decided against that project. :whistling2:
> 
> ...


how about just a rubber backed rug for temp fix:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: ben sr


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why not just apply Johnny Grip and not have to replace the tile?


----------



## Teres (Jul 27, 2013)

Its too big for a rug. Its a nice HUGE porch... except for that tile.
Johnny Grip? I just saw a webpage for that tonight. Have you used it? Does it basically just "rough up" the surface permanently?


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

As a quick fix you could paint the porch with a Porch and Floor paint and add anti-slip additive to the paint. At any paint store you can buy these non-slip additives that is basically sand to mix with the paint.


----------



## Pro Painter (Jun 25, 2008)

If the tiles are porous (no glaze on top), you likely have bacteria growing in the wet pores and making a "slime" that is very slippery when wet. I have seen that before.

A logical solution is to wait for it to dry enough to apply a nonskid (it will likely be called "slip-resistant", as paint manufacturers nowadays are fearful of lawyers) coating to your tile surface. Another logical solution is to apply something that will soak into the porosity of the tiles, kill the bacteria and prevent their recurring growth. Your local store or someone on this forum might have something they could recommend...but at least you may have a better understanding of what's causing the slippery situation.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Use Johnny Grip. What's the problem? It is "adjustable" in the amount of grip - you choose by timing the application - and it's super easy.


----------



## Pro Painter (Jun 25, 2008)

Willie T said:


> Use Johnny Grip. What's the problem? It is "adjustable" in the amount of grip - you choose by timing the application - and it's super easy.


It does have the advantage that it is represented to not change the appearance, as near as I can tell. So, try it; see how effective it is and how long it lasts.


----------



## Teres (Jul 27, 2013)

Pro Painter said:


> It does have the advantage that it is represented to not change the appearance, as near as I can tell. So, try it; see how effective it is and how long it lasts.


Sounds like Johnny Grip is the way to go.
Ill order it!
Thanks all!!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

how can anyone advise when we know not where your ' WHERE ' is :whistling2: ? 

either apply a coating containing ' shark's grip ' ( avail @ sher-wms ) OR lightly acid-etch the surface ( McDonald's, Burger King, Wendy's kitchens )

this is not easily accomplished work so you may want to reconsider it as a diy project,,, retiling is expensive - altho as i read your op, IF you had your ' druthers ', it wouldn't be tile,,, btw, tile is not the best choice for exterior surfaces even here in atl,,, its slippery @ best & freezing wtr loosens it over the years,,, + the grout's a pita to keep clean w/o lots of maintenance every yr,,, but you either know that or will soon discover it

we've used & recommend ' intellaLoc ' - no financial interest other than that :no:


----------



## Teres (Jul 27, 2013)

Where=Southern Idaho. Hot. Cold. Wet. Icy. You name it.
Johnny Grip didnt do much at all  Still slippery as ever. 
Hubby will try another coat tomorrow..... we'll see I guess.

IMO Tile is the dumbest thing ever to put on a front porch. UG! Well.... that fake grass is pretty bad too, but at least you wouldnt slip on your rear. :wheelchair::wheelchair:


----------



## Teres (Jul 27, 2013)

Willie T said:


> Use Johnny Grip. What's the problem? It is "adjustable" in the amount of grip - you choose by timing the application - and it's super easy.


Didnt work


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

wouldn't be surprised if someone took the easiest & cheapest solution 1st,,, that's us - h/o's :laughing: anyone mind explaining what ' johnny grip ' is, where to buy it, how it differs from ' sharks grip ' ? ? ? most tile is too dense therefore no coating will satisfactorily adhere - if its not that dense, its usually not slippery :huh: 

http://www.slipfreesystems.com/acid.htm - you can buy the right stuff here [ no financial interest ]


----------



## Pro Painter (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe the tiles to be the low-cost orangish "mexican pavers" or saltillo tiles"; they are soft, scratch easily and are relatively physically weak; they sell for a buck a square-foot and are about thirty percent air, basically a fired clay product with no glaze.


----------

